# Tool Pouch



## bdesmond (May 18, 2006)

Anyone know a good tool pouch (not bag, belt, roadcase, semi, etc)? By pouch I meant I want something that can go on my belt and has a few pockets/slots. Sort of like http://www.clccustomleathercraft.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=902 but would rather in cordura nylon or polyester and either a big pouch in back or two more slots in back. I'm not too keen on a tool belt because of all the crap already on my belt, but I'm thinking about that option. I've seen guys with exactly what I want though, just not sure who makes it. 

I need to get in there at least a pair of screwdrivers, linemans pliers, needle nose, mini-mag, voltage probe. A place to clip my gloves and wiremarker, and a T-chain for e-tape and velcro are both pluses. 

I have my big shoulder bag which is great and fits nearly every hand tool I ever use, but it's big and bulky. I'd rather not have to schlepp it out everytime I need to go pull cable or rack/stack servers which really only requires the above tools. I'm a fan of CLC's stuff just because everything I have from them (alot) has been extremely durable and well designed. Will consider any recommendations though.

I work in datacenters, not prancing around on catwalks, climbing ladders, or any of that crazyness anymore. I'm also on the road constantly, so compact is good (my big tool bag while now legal for carryon luggage really makes the rollaboard heavy which tends to piss off the ramper on the RJs and makes it harder/more dangerous on the overhead bin).

[EDIT] This is a bit dated picture of the big bag with all the stuff I haul when I go out right now - It's since acquired a few more tools and supplies, but, you see all the crap I want to consolidate.


----------



## falcon (May 18, 2006)

have you looked in home depot at their component tool belts?

I know it sounds like the typical answer, but last time I looked at their belts, I saw nylon components in standard sizes that might work for you.

I would suggest places like House of Tools or KMS, but I'm not sure if there are any of them in the states.


----------



## bdesmond (May 18, 2006)

I'm really looking for something smaller than a tool-belt component. Those have too many pouches and will get too heavy to have without the full toolbelt, which is what i'm trying to avoid. Some of the pouches that I'm thinking of I've seen with belt clips in back so you don't even need to thread them through your belt.


----------



## Footer (May 18, 2006)

Rip Off Makes some really nice stuff for about any type of job... I have the c-70 and it fits my minimag, mag light, fluke probe, cabinet screwdriver, interchangable screwdriver, snips, wire strippers/crimpers, and a utility knife.... 
if you surf around on their site you should find what you want... and Graybar sells the stuff so if there is one in your area you can get it there....

http://www.ripoffs.com/toolpage4/techtoolpop.html


----------



## rekless (May 18, 2006)

My personal preference for belts and the such is Bucket Boss. Something I think that would be perferct for your situation would be the Bucket Boss Rear Guard, it has the option to wear on your belt or even in your back pocket.
http://www2.northerntool.com/product/200046724_200046724.htm


----------



## bdesmond (May 19, 2006)

rekless said:


> My personal preference for belts and the such is Bucket Boss. Something I think that would be perferct for your situation would be the Bucket Boss Rear Guard, it has the option to wear on your belt or even in your back pocket.
> http://www2.northerntool.com/product/200046724_200046724.htm



Oh that looks exactly what I want. Will order one and see how it works.


----------



## soundlight (May 19, 2006)

Just to add to that...the bucket boss stuff is really well built. I have a bucket boss tool belt, and my dad has the original "bucket boss". They have both held up beautifully. Duluth Trading (the makers of the Bucket Boss brand) are really good a coming up with good equipment.


----------



## saxman0317 (May 20, 2006)

Look at a lineman's rig. They have a waist belt, with pouchs and all. But the great thing is that harness thats part of it. Makes it eas on your back to waer for long periods of time and doesnt shift like plain belts. Most of them are expandable to to fit your needs.


----------



## ship (May 22, 2006)

I have a Bucket Boss myself - bought thru Duluth Trading.
Linesmens pliers are too heavy if good quality to be putting into a puch. They would in addition to finding it difficult to fit into a fairly shallow pouch - and at least making it go out of balance, if not falling out would also be better installed on the opposing side of your belt to ballance the load. Look at Klien Tools website below for the electrician's tool belt with "fob" for the tape. Fob's are easy to do - especially if you use a carpenter's pencil. Easy enough otherwise to just have the roll of tape hanging off the handle of one of your pliers. 

Electrician's tool belts are also easy to make out of normal web strapping and a quick release buckle. Much easier to do a easily collapsible 1" nylon strap with sewn in loop for the linesmens and tape measure holder than to ruin your day to day belt with all the other stuff. Save the belt you use day to day from as much abuse - this much less it's easier to keep one's pants up or not tuck in one's shirt.

Perhaps for easy stuff, a phone, folding utility knife and multi-tool. When doing work, grab the belt.

Multi-meters are difficult to pouch for and not something often the best to constantly have with you on a belt. Normally such tools are best left in their box instead of on the belt. Instead a voltage sniffer should for most things be sufficient.


When such a thing is needed, or for small parts holding from screws to wire nuts, the collapsible draw string chalk bag or even semi-hard sided lens case with a zipper and velcro top is a good thing to have. Your multi-meter should fit into it amongst overflow parts. 


Other good sources are:
Tool Crib/Amazon 
Specialized Products http://www.specialized.net/ecommerce/shop/frameset.htm
http://www.tooldudes.com/index.html
www.teksupply.com 
http://techni-tool.com/

Manufacturers:
Black Hawk .com
Estex Manufacturing Co. http://www.estexmfg.com/utility/main_utility.html
http://www.kleintools.com/index.html 
Occidental Leather http://www.bestbelt.com/
Set Wear www.setwear.com

More normal Stage type Pouch Suppliers:
http://www.griptools.com/index.html
Www.gripstuff.com 
http://www.roadietools.com/
http://stagehandtools.com/main/
www.toursupply.com 
http://www.toolsforstagecraft.com/


----------



## bdesmond (May 23, 2006)

I got the little BucketBoss backpocket thing today. Seems about what I was envisioning, does suck that it has no belt clip but it has a through loop so thats OK. The loop for tape sucks, if I like the thing I'll have to reengineer that piece. I'll give it a go next week, I get to pull cable and rack 'n' stack servers on Memorial Day. 

Agreed on the linesman's pliers. I tend not to take the good stuff down to this particular client. Things have a penchant for walking. I have a pair of lightweight decent (but not great) 6" linesman's pliers that I acquired at some point and do the trick for pulling lightweight stuff like CAT5 and cutting zip ties, so that shouldn't throw the balance off too much. Fluke definetely stays at home or at least in my backpack/briefcase - too expensive of a tool to advertise that thing being around. The voltage probe is all I ever need unless I'm up to some sort of weird problem troubleshooting.


----------



## ship (May 23, 2006)

My Bucket Boss has a belt clip. Your's must be different. Note also my new multi-tool/wire stripper. Not happy that while it's designed for locking blades it is a tension blade but love the wire stripper tool concept for a multi-tool. McMaster Carr tool and while on the fence as to it's value verses that of a Leathermen, I might at some point combine the two tools into one.

Still the Fluke 1AC-1 is sufficient as a tool for most on the ladder needs. Not shown is the lens case/chaulk pouch used to carry extra tools or various screw drivers also added to the pouch at times.


----------



## bdesmond (May 23, 2006)

Yah I got something a little different. It has a carboard sort of insert type thing that fits in your backpocket or a cargo pocket on pants and holds it there. I loaded it up and it seemed to stay put in that manner.


----------



## bdesmond (May 29, 2006)

Field tested the pouch a couple times in the past few days and I'm very happy with it. Have it loaded up and in my back pocket and there's no issues with it slipping out or anything. Definitely feels like it has room for more stuff in it no problem as well. This will make a better airtravel carrier as well since I don't really need all the stuff in my big bag for most installs.


----------



## SourceFour (Apr 25, 2013)

Dirty Rigger also has some great pouches.

DirtyRigger: Tool Pouches Range


----------

